# Hey everyone



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, Im new!! I LOVE cats a LOT!!!

I have 18 cats, with 2 of the cats pregnet, theres kittens on the way!

11 of them are outside cats cause they just showed up, and the other 7 are inside!! 

My friend told me about this site, It looks awesome!!

I also have 4 dogs, 2 fish, and 1 hamster!! Were getting tropical fish soon. Now about me!

My name is Paige, but call me ILM or paige, idc! Im young.... I came from another cat site. So well this site looks cool...


----------



## Terry85 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello ILM!!! This site is ok but i ebt it shall be better once i discover more.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , wow 8O , what a family you got there your Mittens is cute, hope to see more! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there Paige, welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Paige! You must take care of a lot of strays and ferals. There is a forum called Feral Cats that might interest you! Lots of ideas and help. Welcome!


----------



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thanks! 

My cat just had kittens last night... she had 2 kittens in our garage! *


----------



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

*3 more kittens! Born maybe 2 weeks ago my dad said in a old truck... *


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats on the kittens  , would love to see pictures! :wink:


----------



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

Those 2 kittens that were born in the garage passed about 2 and half weeks after they were born. I will post about it later..

 

BTW: I havent been here in a long time, I was just trying to find a cat site for backgrounds and i thought it looked cool, LOL. So I tried registering.. but it said "I Love Mittens" is already a registered name, I thought this site looked farmilier!


----------

